# [SOLVED] Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.



## Tezmaster (Nov 22, 2011)

I was recovering my PC from sleep mode when a pop and burning smell came from it.

I'm assuming it is the power supply but would like some input from people who probably know a little more about this than I do.

Assuming it is the psu, is it likely that any of the other components are damaged?

Thank you,

Terry.

Edit: It will now no longer power up. Absolutely nothing happens when I press the power button.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

if it was the psu it could have taken other components with it

is the m/board light glowing


----------



## Tezmaster (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*



dai said:


> what are you running
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...



I'm running

2x Ati Radeon 5770's

Amd Phenom II x2

Asus M5 A97 Pro

4gb Corsair xms 1333mhz

The psu is a 600w Alpine 

Gold Fan 600W SLI Crossfire Power Supply Unit 600W PSU | eBay

Can't get to the bios as the pc won't power on.

There is an led on the mobo that lights up when the pc is plugged in.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*

your psu needs to be here or better

Corsair Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-850TXV2) | Skinflint Price Comparison UK

the one you listed is straight out junk


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*

The very poor quality PSU is definitely the prime suspect and you were seriously underpowered even if the PSU had been good quality.
Hopefully it didn't damage other components when it failed.


----------



## Tezmaster (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*

Okay thanks for the advice guys. 

I'll get one of those TX850s and hopefully that'll fix the problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*

Best of luck and please post back with the results.
A cheaper alternative to the TX 850 is the XFX 850W at $9 less. Same SeaSonic built quality and 5 yr. warranty.
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*

he is in the uk


----------



## Tezmaster (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*

Picked up a new PSU (luckily my local pc shop had a TX850 in stock) and all is working fine now.

It didn't damage any other parts which is a huge relief and I've learnt my lesson, don't overlook the power supply!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Heard a pop from my computer, now it won't turn on.*

glad you have it sorted


----------

